# Any Wisconsin GTO clubs?



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

I live in the Milwaukee Wisconsin area, and I'm interested in joining a GTO club in my area. Does anyone know of any?


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Here is a site with more GTO club info. Haven't joined any myself, guess I've been lazy. 

http://www.gtoaa.org/


----------



## GTO_Gregory (Aug 5, 2005)

Phantom:

Look up "West Allis Auto Club" in the telephone book. The Auto Club is located on 101st Street off of Greenfield Avenue in West Allis. They are a general auto enthusiast club, although they may have connections to other specialty clubs in the area. If nothing else, check them out for what the club has to offer. It's a non-profit organization with a lot of good equipment, members and benefits. I was a member for many years when I lived in West Allis. Currently I'm in Iraq.

- Greg


----------

